# Does your GSD howl?



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I was just in the middle of cooking supper. Wolfie wanted to go out, so I put him out, and came back in to finish making supper. Ten minutes later, I hear what sounds like a coyote with a very deep voice. I look out, and there is Wolfie, sitting on top of the little hill going oww oww owwoooooo! He has never done this before! I went right out because I thought something was wrong, but he was fine,a nd just wanted to come in, I guess. Does anyone else have a howling GSD?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, with the fire engines


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Goofy howls everytime a ambulance or fire truck passes..its awesome cuz the kids love to join him. Then they all get the sideways confused look from him..like WTF..haha


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL! Sirens don't phase Wolfie, except the air raid siren. He barks at that. I have no idea what he was howling at, but I hope he wasn't "talking" with the coyotes in the woods.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage howls a lot! I've never heard him howl just to howl though, always some noise or me that gets him going


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Onyx howls every once in a while when he's in his crate and not happy about it, and Kokoda always joins in! I let it go on for a minute because it is so funny


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never heard Bianca howl. She ignores sirens. The only dog I've ever had who howled was my family's cockapoo/terrier mix when I was a kid, she would always howl when she heard sirens. It was pretty funny coming from a fluffy 15 pound dog.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Zeke howls when we sing as a family (I have a toddler and we sing to her) or when we howl. I sorta think it's adorable.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jake howls with sirens. Also howls with American Idol or my wife's Playstation Karaoke games.


----------



## notthereyet0 (Nov 3, 2010)

Probably a bit like torture, but our old girl (when she could hear) would howl when we would repeatedly play a siren on the computer. We would join in for a howlfest for a minute or two. When we stopped it she would look around sheepishly and wonder why we were all carrying on.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta would howl when we first started crate training her. She would start in with that yip yip yip yip yip and it would go from that to OOF OOF OOF YIPE YIPE type of OMG They're trying to kill me crying to flat out howling. havent heard had any howling since she figured out the crate wasnt so bad after all.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

My 3howel couple times a day, one starts and the others join in, I have surround sound,


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Shasta would howl when we first started crate training her. She would start in with that yip yip yip yip yip and it would go from that to OOF OOF OOF YIPE YIPE type of OMG They're trying to kill me crying to flat out howling. havent heard had any howling since she figured out the crate wasnt so bad after all.


I had a beagle puppy that did that.... dear lord! NEVER gonna have a really young puppy again!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Tango howls whenever the 2 1/2 men theme song comes on. Nothing else, just that. I've even DVR'ed it for the entertainment of my guests!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Our Kaycee howled at sirens. Max has started with only certain songs on the radio. I think he is trying to sing, lol.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma has only done it twice. The first time she did it she was upstairs and I was down. Usually she will ignore sirens but for some reason that day she let out a long howl. AARROOOOOOOO. Shocked me quite a bit. The second time she was outside and howled with the back neighbor's dog, who was howling at sirens. I ran to the door to watch her. AAARRRRROOOOOOO. She was so cute with her head tilted up in the air. I almost wish she would do it more often.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine howl for sirens and trains. I get very few sirens. But I get a train now and again. It is good when they are all inside. I love it when they are puppies howling for the first time, too. 

I wish they would howl to wake me up, I like the sound, the chorus of howls. Instead I get various barks and whines which I interpret as:

"I NEED to go out" 

"Let me out FIRST!" 

"I NEED to go out NOW!" 

"If I do not get out, I am going to pee in my crate!" 

"Girl! Get your lazy butt up and let us out! You are going to be late and blame it on us again!" 

"NOW, I Gotta Go NOW!" 

"Mo -o - o - m! She's looking at me!" 

"I'm Hungry!" 

"Shut up you idiots, I am trying to sleep!"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> Mine howl for sirens and trains. I get very few sirens. But I get a train now and again. It is good when they are all inside. I love it when they are puppies howling for the first time, too.
> 
> I wish they would howl to wake me up, I like the sound, the chorus of howls. Instead I get various barks and whines which I interpret as:
> 
> ...


 



:rofl:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie howls and barks when police or ambulances go by. She also will let out a horrible howl when she is in the outside kennel like she is in jail or something. I only put her in there when I mow or go to town so she isn't in there very much, but she feels like she needs to "talk" about it anyway.LOL


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

not yet.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes. When my parrot starts yelling Alexis starts to howl. Then Vala will join in and sometimes Nike. It is like a trio all with different tones to their howl.


----------



## surrealflane (Jul 29, 2010)

the only times we've heard Caoimhe howl were when the ice cream man drives by :wild:
but it has to be on the street behind us only, it's not everytime either..


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank howls and it's an erie horror movie kind of sound.


----------



## Vrettasta (Nov 23, 2010)

Apollo also howls with sirens, or if I start making funny noises. He also started howling at this pesky woodpecker we get at our house every spring...hopefully it's scared away for good now!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Grendel howls when she isn't getting what she wants. Pushy little beast. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our last gsd Omy was the most natural dog I've ever seen. The vet called her a throwback to true natural instincts. She would sit on the hill overlooking the pasture and lack and give that long low mournful howl. It was cool, eerie, sad and primal all at the same time. Sometimes the coyotes would start it off, sometimes she just had to let it out, kind of like an old black guy wearing sunglasses at night singing the blues.


----------



## timmster (Jan 26, 2011)

my chihuahua was howling when I was blowing my vuvuzela during the world cup. now that was a sight/sound to see/hear haha


----------



## Brigettes boy Hunter (Mar 16, 2011)

Hunter howls wonderful, deep howls when sirens go by. I love when he does, he gets so into it! Thank Goodness he doesnt howl when the train comes by, they come by every 10- 15 minutes and we are only one small block away from the tracks.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have never heard Stark howl.. but I have to admitt - I want too!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono only howls if I play some sound clip of wolves howling and I howl at him. He only does it a bit, and it's not a nice howl. He kind of sounds like he's dying when he does it heh.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG, yes!

Mostly when we walk in town with others, and for whatever reason, stop for whatever strikes him as too long...often the length of a streetlight will do it...then up his head points and out comes the song, wherupon all others join in, most yipping, a few others actually howling, the chorus can be loud.

Otherwise, he's the most vocal dog I've ever had, always has something to say about everything, so the fact that he has a howl among his musical collection is not too surprising.

Funny thing is, in 3 years of SchH training, he never exhibited his vocals, so when club members visited the group walk, it surprised them to hear it. I don't encourage it, but can't seem to get him quiet once he decides it's time to sing.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

We fostered a GSD last Spring who would howl whenever he heard sirens. We thought it was too funny, and sometimes would start howling just to hear him howl! Our 15 week old GSD hasn't started howling, but we are actually trying to get her to when she hears sirens, just cause it is so dang cute! My daughter and I will sit and howl...and she just looks at us like we are crazy and starts whining...no howling yet!!


----------



## Vrettasta (Nov 23, 2010)

Thought I'd share this link of my boy howling at a passing fire truck.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Quinn howls to accompany singing. My daughter's GSD, Kenya, taught him at first and now they will both sing in unison, one high and one low. We now have a family tradition where the dogs will join in the 'Happy Birthday' song when we bring out the birthday cake. My previous girl, Shadow, would tune up when my kids practised their recorder lesson from school. (I felt like joining her sometimes )


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Not often, but there are certain things that definitely trigger it. I once had to change a cell ringtone because of Diabla...


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Nadia howls...it is hard to describe, but she will bark and then it will slide into a howl. She also just howled at the youtube video of the Husky 'singing' to the crying baby. There are times I wonder if she might have a touch of wolf in her because of the howling and the way her eyes look.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Vrettasta said:


> Thought I'd share this link of my boy howling at a passing fire truck.
> 
> YouTube - Apollo howling


That is AWESOME! I really hope Cheyenne will howl! I love it! While I was playing this video, she started looking around and whining and then ran under my desk! lol


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

All of my other dogs howl with coyotes, or trains, but Bo just listens. The only time I've heard him howl is in his sleep a couple of times!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Firetrucks! We like to "talk" to the firetrucks. Alice has been doing it since she was a puppy. Apparently she can tell the difference between and ambulance and a firetruck as she doesn't howl at ambulances. Which is very good as we live so close to the hospital--lots of ambulances.


----------



## Richiegs (Nov 10, 2011)

My GSD howled when the phone was ringing and no one picked it up.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Vrettasta said:


> Thought I'd share this link of my boy howling at a passing fire truck.
> 
> YouTube - Apollo howling


I played this and Knuckles started howling LOL


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

We were driving past the Penn No. 7 Fire Hall the other day, when the fire horn started blasting… Viktor started howling in the car. It was funny.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Laos howls at the "Empire Carpet Commercial".. it's funny as heck. I have it recorded and the same thing.. my guests are quite entertained. He also howls when one friend calls.. I have different ring tones for certain people.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pan will howl at sirens if he's already worked up. Two of the places we train are at firestations, lol.

He will also whine which can escalate to this strange guttural sound his breeder calls the "yodel". I can't really describe it, it's not the same as the teeth-chattering whine/leak but a noise he makes in his throat.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota is the only dog I have ever had that we didn't have to encourage howling. We always used to get our dogs going when the sirens go off. We don't have to any more. Lakota loves to howl. It could be anything that sets her off, mostly tv sounds. She always looks at the other 2 dogs as if to say "come on guys!". At least once a night she starts with a slow wind up, stopping several times, tail wagging faster & faster. Apache my 9 yr old male starts to join in but most of his howl sounds like puppy barks, Kiya starts in with a low wimpering type of howl. But Lakota sounds the best, I'm sure some neighbors must think theres a wolf around. By this time hubby has joined in along with the chorus and I give them a minute before I give hubby the evil eye and ask "why on earth do you encourage her?"
I read somewhere it's kind of a bonding thing for them to do together. They always look like thier having fun.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

My GSD and my Pit mix both howl when my husband and I come home. When they hear us drive up they start. They do this even if my daughter is home with them and we come in. Never had dogs that howled like this before. My last GSD would howl when she heard sirens but not for us coming home. These 2 dogs are really "special" anyway!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky and Daisy howl w/ sirens and Lucky some times in his sleep.Daisy and he together howling is cool ; she is a baritone and Lucky is a tenor.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

My Mastiffs, Malinois, my Collie and Black Lab all join together and sing me a beautiful song first thing in the morning.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Vrettasta said:


> Thought I'd share this link of my boy howling at a passing fire truck.
> 
> YouTube - Apollo howling


That's a beautiful thing!!!  :halogsd:


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

We don't get any sirens out where I live (I live way out in the country). But, my dogs do bark and howl with the coyotes!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, all of mine get together and howl whenever they ear any ambulance or police sirens or even car alarms, lol.

It's so hilarious seeing little Poodles do that, they learned from the GSDs, rofl.

Actually, the one who started this "tradition" was my Belgian Groenendael. The other dog learned from him and then every new puppy that arrived did it too and taught the next ones and so on.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Now that I think about it...I don't think I've ever heard Baxter howl. He'll do this goofy high-pitched "Woo woo woo!" bark if he hears something when he's half asleep and thinks he's sleeping on the job..but never howled!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby howls for fire engines and other sirens. It is especially fun when we're in the car and a fire engine goes by, she likes to howl in my ear.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

When I play Sasha the Huskey video howling my girl will go along with it and howl too.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Versailles just recorded this for you guys. Enjoy!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly did once when I took Tanner for a walk. I sometimes walk them separately.


----------

